
Ask HN: El Capitan what's the verdict? Go or no go? - kentf
Worth or it wait a week?
======
27182818284
In my experience from Leopard till today, it is good to wait a bit, and if you
can, format your machine. I've never run into problems this way.

That said, this might be the first time I upgrade rather than wipe because I'm
not sure about its interactions with Homebrew

------
baidoct
Wait a week. I upgraded and I already found 3 annoying bugs, and it's really
slow if you don't have SSD on your machine.

Here's one bug: forums.macrumors.com/threads/bug-os-x-is-not-decided-which-
language-to-display.1924464

------
kentf
Wait a week.

------
kentf
Worth it.

